# Check engine light, just clicks once when i try to start it



## Tiff Tiff (Nov 21, 2021)

Lights and radio etc all work just fine. Tuesday night came home parked it, Wednesday morning no start just one click when I turn the key. I'm so confused it was just fine Tuesday when I drove it home from work, now Tuesday night we had freezing rain and snow so I had my battery warmed up and tested and jumped.....I get nothing but a single click. I'm trying know something before taking it back to the dealership I bought it from


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I would start by checking the starter fuse. It is inside the box on top of the battery.


----------



## Tiff Tiff (Nov 21, 2021)

Tiff Tiff said:


> Lights and radio etc all work just fine. Tuesday night came home parked it, Wednesday morning no start just one click when I turn the key. I'm so confused it was just fine Tuesday when I drove it home from work, now Tuesday night we had freezing rain and snow so I had my battery warmed up and tested and jumped.....I get nothing but a single click. I'm trying know something before taking it back to the dealership I bought it from


----------

